# Click and drag her!!!!



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.izpitera.ru/lj/tetka.swf


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I wish my Joints would let me do that.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I wish I had a body like that!!

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Wish my wife had :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

RockieRV....Sharon...I refuse to open another of your links :lol: ...still can't stop playing, "gold miner" :lol: :lol: 

Keep them coming, :wink: 


MHS...Rob


----------

